#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Μήπως έχει κάποιος σημειώσεις για τρισδιάστατη σχεδίαση στο Autocad??

## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το 3Δ στο autocad και επειδή τώρα πρέπει να σχεδιάσω κάτι επιπλα μου χρειάζεται. Αν έχει κανείς οτιδήποτε που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Για 3D πάντως, δες και το Google Sketchup.Είναι πολύ εύχρηστο και μ έχει βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO

----------


## Athan

Δημιουργία μοντέλων 3d - Εκδόσεις Κλειδάριθμος. Μικρό και κατατοπιστικό

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

http://www.researchandmarkets.com/re...or_dummies.pdf

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση για το "dummies", χεχεχεχε.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το προηγούμενο link, είναι μόνο η αίτηση για να παραγγείλεις το βιβλίο  :Αστειευόμενος: .

----------

